

Google releases Dart SDK 1.0, a JavaScript alternative - allanberger
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/11/14/google-releases-dart-sdk-1-0-marking-javascript-alternative-production-ready-web-developers/

======
Bahamut
Dart seems interesting, but its sponsorship by Google creates a major problem
- what incentive does Microsoft, Mozilla, or Apple have to implement Dart
support? What about JavaScript devs who choose not to support Dart? I don't
think good answers are available to these questions, which makes me hesitant.

